# TiVo Guide Off 3 Hours for OWN Network in Sacramento, CA



## thepeginator (Sep 4, 2005)

The TiVo Guide thinks shows are broadcasting 3 hours earlier than they are actually being broadcast for the OWN network in Sacramento, California. My cable provider is SureWest. This started happening about 2 weeks ago. I can't use Season Pass to record shows on OWN - I have to set up a manual recording by time and channel to record the show I really want to see.

My suggestion for TiVo: please fix this!


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

This is most likely due to an error with SureWest or Tribune Media calling out the wrong channel. I bet that what is happening is someone selected the east coast feed instead of the west coast one. There is a webpage on Tivo's site to submit a request to get this fixed.
Make sure you are very clear in the issue. Good luck.
http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport/contactsupport/lineup_tool.html
Note: you can also call Tivo on the phone to report this as well.


----------



## thepeginator (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks socrplyr. I used your link to report the problem on TiVo's website. I sent an email to TiVo Customer Service earlier today. Hopefully TiVo will fix the problem soon!


----------



## thepeginator (Sep 4, 2005)

Per the automated email response I received from TiVo about my "lineup issue," it typically takes 5-7 business days for the issue to get resolved.


----------

